# Beer Can holder



## Tom (May 19, 2010)

Here is a REDNECK beer can / bottle holder
http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=Uomk60wP2mI


----------



## St Allie (May 19, 2010)

hehehe Tom

for more than a second there, I thought that was adam sandler in a beered.. 

( pun intended)

seriously, I can see where he gets some of his slapstick from now..

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf (May 19, 2010)

Thats one sick puppy!


----------



## Green Mountains (May 19, 2010)

Ah, the great Red Green.


----------



## Dawson01 (Jun 29, 2010)

For a beer, to keep it cool I use Stubby holders. Generally their main function is to keep the drinks cool. They also protect hands from chilling when holding those cold drinks.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 29, 2010)

http://thereifixedit.com

This site is loaded with tons of jury rigged things. You may remebered about the redneck rotessire grill. Same site take a look, have a good laugh.

Scroll to the bottom of the page. Those are all Cheexeburger sites and everyone of them will make you smile.


----------



## jeepingchick (Jun 29, 2010)

to funny!!!!!!!


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi NIKKI, look at that site too you will love it, or Toms money back!

LOL


----------



## BobF (Jun 29, 2010)

My beer holder:


----------



## Redtrk (Feb 1, 2011)

Put a little ice in the bottom to help keep it cold.


----------



## wvbrewer (Feb 1, 2011)

Classic Red Green, Thanks 
LOL


----------



## brewmandan (Feb 18, 2011)

hahaha! i love the red green show!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 18, 2011)

It doesn't get any better than the Red Green Show!!


----------



## PPBart (Feb 18, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> It doesn't get any better than the Red Green Show!!



I used to watch it regularly -- is it still on any network?


----------

